# Forum Home Renovation Lighting  LED downlights

## garfield

Just wanna let everyone know of a place I came across that sells LED lights cheap. I bought 4 for $52 as against $32 ea. They have a 2 year warranty etc so check them out. 
I'll supply their web address, you can get their address from there if you wish to purchase anything from them.  www.lightyourhome.com.au 
Geoff

----------


## Jim Carroll

Can you check the link does not seem to work

----------


## garfield

Sorry - my bad.  
It's actually Light My Home

----------


## garfield

I installed the lights last night and they are excellent!  
I really recommend you check them out If you wanna switch to LED, You won't find a better price!

----------


## lhm

Hi Guys, I was looking at our website traffic report and a lot of people were coming through from this forum to our online shop. Thanks All. 
Thanks Geoff for the great feedback, we are only new but all the downlights we've sold has got terrific feedback from our customers. It's much brighter than 6,9W available on the market. Many suppliers out there are claiming 50,000 hr + but do not have decent period of warranty to back this up and I bet most of these companies have not been around long enough to test if their lights lasted in excess 50,000hrs (if you left your lights on 24hr/7days this equates to 5.7yrs!) 
Anyways have a look - www.lightmyhome.com.au and my contact is nam.le@lightmyhome.com.au if you have any questions.. if you want a discounted sample to try before you buy please let me know. For forum members I'll offer $10 + $5 postage to try before you buy (maximum of 3). If you're not happy with the light just return it and I'll refund your money (exclude postage of course)  Showroom address is: _Unit 2, 29 Sammut Street, Smithfield NSW_ if you would like pop around and see it yourself. Please email me if you intend to come outside of business hours.

----------


## mcsmart

:Arrow Up: Hello lhm,
I would like to discuss LED options for a new build renno we are planning. I am not much for downlights but am pursuing info/options. I am happy to do it by this forum/thread as I think it would be good info for all but not sure if that is appropriate. There are other threads in this forum but I did not quite get the info I was searching for.
I am thinking strip lights above the stove (back wall). Retro style spun alum/enamel upside down bowl type shades hanging abover the breakfast bar and possibly down the middle of the open plan dining/living and uplights along the walls, all dimmable.
I have 2 new bathrooms with vanities and standard laundry and exterior requiring spot lights or something......so a truckload of I wants, no idea and starting to research. A lot of footwork to be done at home for sure.
Anyway, "lhm" I will email via the link you have supplied.
I apologise if this is not the forum for discussing such direct with a supplier, moderators please advise, but expect there are heaps of people with heaps of ideas.
Should I start a different thread?
Any thoughts might also be submitted on my go to whoa thread where there is a rough plan posted and will also consider any professionals PMing me.
Cheers.

----------


## watson

G'day mcsmart,
Its allright where it is.....in this thread.

----------


## lhm

There is a new trend with the LED strips at the moment issin't there? I think they look great as my next door neighbour is a Cabinet Maker and he has put in LED strips inside an aluminum channel with a diffuser over it - this is actually a good idea as it softens the light, LEDs can be a bit too harsh on the eyes if you are looking into directly. (similar to attached pic)  
I don't actually stock these at the moment but currently trialing 5 different suppliers with their LED strip, i should have something in the next month or two - will you guys posted. 
As for down lights - I'm very confident with these and just to let you know that dimmable version is coming very soon, will PM with details of the specs and all the fittings.  
Cheers, Nam

----------


## m6sports

Brightness wise how do they compare to compact fluros GU10 
I'm looking for something brighter and without the startup delay

----------


## mccann73

Had a look at the LEDs from the above link and although they are cheap, they have a fairly low brightness, approx 200lm (although 140 degree spread), which would be equivalent of a 25w incandescent light. I wouldnt say they are a direct replacement, although ok for an area that doesnt need high brightness  , have a look at this link for equivalent light output info Lighting - Think Change 
  If you are replacing existing GU10, MR16, I best I have found so far, and I have installed a few over the last year or so, is from LED Central - 10WATT CREE LED Globes | LED Lights & Downlights | Halogen Replacement, these have approx 500 lm output and are a good replacement for the GU10 CFLs, although a lot more expensive  :Frown:    If replacing MR16 you also have to make sure the transformer is correct for running LEDs! 
  If you going to replace the existing fixture, which I think is the best way of upgrading to LEDs, and is what I am doing at the moment for areas that need a brighter light, is something like this 5X3WATT LED Downlight | Dimmable LED Downlight | Halogen Replacement which is dimmable and has approx 700 lm output, they include a transformer, not cheap, but a number of online stores have started to stock models like this so shop around. 
  Some more sites, based in Melbourne, TAA Lighting and http://lightingmatters.com.au , as usual google is your friend! 
  Hopefully over the next few years LED technology and prices will improve, but for now you get what you pay for....

----------


## lhm

The Viribright LEDs are great at standard ceiling level, if you have a higher ceiling the light does not travel as far - this is due the light being spread at much wider angle 140deg.  
On the lumens note - I've contacted the manufacturer to inquire whether they have understated the lumen value as I've plugged 2 lights side by side; 6W GU10 (claiming 500+ lm) against our 4.5W GU (tested 220+ lm) and ours was much brighter breadth and depth wise. My offer still stands - get one, try it, compare it.. if it's not what you want send it back and I'll refund your money. 
mccann73 is right, although the technology has been around a while they've only recently started mass producing residential led products. It will get cheaper and better, similar to fluoro lamps when it was first introduced.

----------


## mcsmart

I just went and had a look at other links provided.  Thanks.  I had found most of them.
I have an order on the way lhm for some of the bayonnet globes/bulbs, forgot about the $10, no matter thanks anyway.  Please keep me posted (I have signed up for updates).
I was just looking at the dimmable versions  Philips 12W MasterLED Warm White (2700k) B22 Bayonet 240V Dimmable Globe - Lighting Matters
Whacko......$78.  As ugly as bat poop is at the moment and 110 mm long.  These are what I was thinking I would like in retro aluminium spun bowl reflectors but they just arn't going to match up.  I hope technology hurries up.  I might have to have the halogen bulbs if it doesn't.

----------


## Steffen595

not happy with mine, more lie a spotlight, so there is a light blob on the floot. CFLs spread it more. Buy conk out after 2 years....

----------


## johnc

> The Viribright LEDs are great at standard ceiling level, if you have a higher ceiling the light does not travel as far - this is due the light being spread at much wider angle 140deg.  
> On the lumens note - I've contacted the manufacturer to inquire whether they have understated the lumen value as I've plugged 2 lights side by side; 6W GU10 (claiming 500+ lm) against our 4.5W GU (tested 220+ lm) and ours was much brighter breadth and depth wise. My offer still stands - get one, try it, compare it.. if it's not what you want send it back and I'll refund your money. 
> mccann73 is right, although the technology has been around a while they've only recently started mass producing residential led products. It will get cheaper and better, similar to fluoro lamps when it was first introduced.

  I'm prepared to give the lights a trial, I thought you needed to get to about 11W in a CFL before you made about 580 lumens rather than 6W which I would expect to be comparable with your lights based only on watts and lumens as an indicator.

----------


## lhm

> not happy with mine, more lie a spotlight, so there is a light blob on the floot. CFLs spread it more. Buy conk out after 2 years....

  _Steffen595_ - did you purchase the LED bulb or the downlight? - I agree with you if it was LED Bulb, they are definitely not comparable to the CFLs. However I will be getting a 10Watter that will have a much better light - I will try these myself and keep you guys posted. 
Just to a note to everyone - this thread i'm only willing to put my money where my mouth is for *LED downlights*!

----------

